# GA15DE ecu pinouts



## Zayn nismo (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi guys, already insatalled an sr20det in my nissan B14 but now i need the pinouts for the GA15de ecu in order for me to know which pins link to which parts inside the car.im using both sr20det engine wiring and GA15 wiring for the interior. Please if someone has it email it to [email protected] it sucks as im on the final stage of running the car. Thanks


----------

